# Votec F7?



## road runner (8. September 2004)

Habe evtl. vor mir diese bike zu kaufen. Ist ein 2003 Model.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob das eine gute Marke ist?
Es ist gebraucht und soll 1.800 kosten, wurde wenig gefahren.


----------



## cubey (8. September 2004)

Du must Geld haben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (8. September 2004)

es soll 1800 kosten evtl. tausch nit mein bike + zuzahlung


----------



## Ratiopharm (9. September 2004)

Ich las hier mal vor nicht allzulanger zeit im forum, dass votec konkurs angemeldet hat, musst dich mal erkundigen ob das noch aktuell ist oder ob es eine lösung gibt mitlerweile....


----------



## Tom:-) (9. September 2004)

kauf kein votec!

bei mir und in meinem bekanntenkreis gabs da schon zu viele rahmenbrüche, gabelschäden etc. ich kann also nur abraten!  

mit 1800 isses für ein gebrauchtes auch nicht gerade günstig. kommt sehr auf die ausstattung an. poste mal details, am besten mit bild.

grz
tom


----------



## EvoOlli (9. September 2004)

Ich bin selber mal ein F7 gefahren, daß war 1998....damals wars ein geiles Bike, gegenüber heutigen Fullys ist es aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß....ich würde mir heute keins mehr kaufen.


----------



## Frazer (9. September 2004)

Also, solltest n anderes Bike suchen, n Bekannter von mir verkauft sein Giant XTC-Team für 1400,- , ist 2 Jahre alt und auch nicht wirklich viel gefahren.

Wenn du interesse hast, schreib mir einfach ne PM.

Grüße
Frazer


----------



## road runner (10. September 2004)

Naja habe gedacht es scheint ein gutes bike zu sein.
Muss mich woll weiter umschauen.
Welches bike bis 2000 Euro gebraucht oder neu ist den heutzutage
was gutes?
Habe noch etwas zeit bevor ich mir eins hole, habe aber nicht an scott o. giant o. wheeler gedacht ebenso nicht cannondale.
Was bleibt?


----------



## cubey (10. September 2004)

Cube :kotz:


----------



## drivingghost (10. September 2004)

Bergwerk, Rotwild, Endorfin, Specialzed, Ghost, Stevens, Univega, Canyon, Kona, Rocky Mountain, Storck, Centurion, Yeti, Gary Fisher, Merida, .........


----------



## Tom:-) (10. September 2004)

road runner schrieb:
			
		

> Naja habe gedacht es scheint ein gutes bike zu sein.
> Muss mich woll weiter umschauen.
> Welches bike bis 2000 Euro gebraucht oder neu ist den heutzutage
> was gutes?
> ...


selber aufbauen!

hol dir einen kinesis rahmen für'n apfel und 'n ei und schraub deine wunschkomponenten dran. Dann hast du dein wunschbike MIT einem haltbaren rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (10. September 2004)

oder guck mal bei poison rein. 
zum service kann ich nix sagen, hab da noch nie was bestellt. aber das setup der bikes macht mir einen vernünftigen eindruck.
wobei, wenn du mit einem votec liebäugelst dann is ein poison (noname) evt keine lösung....
soll kein angriff sein aber manche haben halt gerne große namen auf bike und klamotten   

tim


----------



## Ratiopharm (10. September 2004)

http://www.ms-visucom.de/cgi-bin/r2...10/80132116414141e43937ffae.dat=N&var_te1=661

bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem


----------



## road runner (11. September 2004)

ich bin mal selber gespannt, was für ein bike ich dann selber fahren werde.
hauptsache ich kann "sorglos", ohne angst zu haben, dass das bike mal frühzeitig den geist aufgibt, rad´ln.


----------



## road runner (15. September 2004)

Ich bin auf Elan Bikes gestoßen und intressiere mich für das Modell able four.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich so eins her bekomme?
Händler in Raum Franken?


----------



## Tom:-) (15. September 2004)

guckst du: http://www.elan-bikes.com


----------



## road runner (15. September 2004)

aaah, in coburg.  
die kosten ganz schön was!  
Mal anfragen ob man da irgenwelche finanzierungsmöglichkeiten hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

